# Unaware or for real??



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

I’m comfounded by people who don’t tip. Do they seriously think it’s the norm? Or are they just cheap, cloaking under the guise of being tech-savvy-Uber-riding snobs? From all indication, they look educated, smart and intelligent enough to request the service of a driver...But (despite the in-app tipping feature) dumb enough to know tipping IS the accepted practice in any service industry??


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Rickshaw said:


> I'm comfounded by people who don't tip. Do they seriously think it's the norm? Or are they just cheap, cloaking under the guise of being tech-savvy-Uber-riding snobs? From all indication, they look educated, smart and intelligent enough to request the service of a driver...But (despite the in-app tipping feature) dumb enough to know tipping IS the accepted practice in any service industry??


The problem is Uber stressed no tip required for years. Then they even said the tip was included. This set up a standard of no tipping and their inclusion of in app tipping has not changed this standard.


----------



## IronMike60 (Sep 8, 2017)

Why not port the automatic tip function from UberTaxi to the other Uber options? Tipping afterwards in the app or with cash ruins the seamless ride and makes the drivers appear greedy and snobby.


----------



## Capathy21 (Sep 8, 2016)

At the end of the day, they begrudgingly gave us in app tipping. They hid it behind the rating, and preset bullshit tip amounts. I tell every pax to make sure and rate me, that way they at least see the tip option.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Any results from that?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Rickshaw said:


> I'm comfounded by people who don't tip. Do they seriously think it's the norm? Or are they just cheap, cloaking under the guise of being tech-savvy-Uber-riding snobs? From all indication, they look educated, smart and intelligent enough to request the service of a driver...But (despite the in-app tipping feature) dumb enough to know tipping IS the accepted practice in any service industry??


Very interesting thread/question. I'm surprised this topic hasn't been broached before.


----------



## Capathy21 (Sep 8, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> Any results from that?


Yea I have. I see a lot more of the $2 and $3 dollar tips which mean the pax is selecting the preset tip amounts. But hey, it's $2 or $3 more per ride than I would have received. I'd say 10-15 percent increase in tips through the app since I started saying it.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

How about the rating? Up, down, same?


----------



## Capathy21 (Sep 8, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> How about the rating? Up, down, same?


Rating stays at a solid 4.9. I keep a clean car and drive smoothly. I never give a reason for a poor rating, but in the event that I get an unpleasant rider who I feel would give less than 5 or probably wouldn't tip anyway, I don't mention it.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah, not that I'm overly concerned about ratings, but I could foresee getting 4s from pax who think that's good.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

IronMike60 said:


> Why not port the automatic tip function from UberTaxi


What Uber did was re-design the whole thing and wipe out the Uber Taxi way of doing it. Under the old Uber Taxi, the application asked the user how much he wanted to tip on Uber Taxi. If the user did nothing, it defaulted to twenty per-cent. Now, the tipping option on Uber Taxi is the same as the other levels of Uber: it hides behind the rating. It has destroyed the tipping on Uber Taxi. It used to be that almost everyone tipped on Uber Taxi; now hardly anyone does.



Capathy21 said:


> I tell every pax to make sure and rate me, that way they at least see the tip option.


Sound advice; thank you.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

Rickshaw said:


> I'm comfounded by people who don't tip. Do they seriously think it's the norm? Or are they just cheap, cloaking under the guise of being tech-savvy-Uber-riding snobs? From all indication, they look educated, smart and intelligent enough to request the service of a driver...But (despite the in-app tipping feature) dumb enough to know tipping IS the accepted practice in any service industry??


Playing the devils advocate, as was stated above, uber was designed to be a fully electronic experience. I dont carry cash at all. If I have it, I spend it in poor ways. That said, whenever I know I'll be taking an uber, I ensure I have a few bucks in cash to fork over. This however, was not the design of the application. Admittedly, I was stressed during the 2 or 3 rides I've taken and didn't have cash. The fact of the matter [was] that it wasnt necessary. One of those time, I offered the gal a donut from the stash I was taking to my co-workers, the other I just offered an apology.

Now, with the in app tipping that I see, that all falls by the wayside. Until uber says, "Hey we pay these people $h!t, tip them!" People just wont care, because they were fed a line when uber spun up.


----------

